# Not exactly HORSE sketches but...



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I was bored at work so i figured id pull out the old paper/pencils n do some sketching


i havnt drawn humans in awhile so go easy on me but any critique is welcome

The first one is a simple sketch of The Flash (i know im a little obsessed haha) took about 20-30 min and im still not completely satisfied but hey i havnt drawn humans for awhile so ill keep it 








this next one is just a wip. kinda just showing how i start out....get the basic design of what i want, with really light lines, then edit/erase/darken as i get satisfied with it....right now it just looks like a bunch of squiggles


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I WISH I COULD draw like you! THOSE AREn;t good there GREAT or how ever the tiger for frosted flakes says it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

bahaha thanks...iom kinda sad i didnt do em on better paper....im actually very very pleased with the first one....

sad to say....i think im better at humans than horses haha


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Try printer paper if that's what's available to you. At least you won't have the lines on it.

Fantastic drawings by the way. I wish I had talent like that.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow not really sure how my thread got changed from horse drawing to horse videos....wierdness.....
any mod out there that wants to move it for me?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks DA

yeah i woulda used printer paper...but i was at work n there wasnt any available so i just used my notebook haha


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

more progress on the 2nd one...just a little darker shading and more details


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

You can always trace them on to computer paper - if you hold them against a window (or if you're lucky enough to have a backlit drawing desk... want one so bad) you should be able to see the lines pretty clearly. That's what I do if I start doodling on crappy paper and realize it's worth keeping!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

mooooore updates! wooooh haha i decided that i was really pleased with my first sketch....n kinda mad at myself for having it on lined paper.....so i started from scratch in my sketch book! haha i think this one turned out better than the last but im probably biased


first draft








final prod


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice perspective


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wowza havnt drawn in awhile obviously lol

anyways i pulled out the old sketch pad again tonight and started doodling some more....this time of Nightwing. i also tried to get pictures as i went to kinda see how i roll haha
so without further adieu......

1st draft





























adding some shading








and a more detailed pic of NW








theres still lots of detailing to do with it and it really does look alot better in person (crappy xoom camera haha) so ill get more up as soon as i finish it


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

the final signed of Nightwing








and a quickie of Green Lantern...did it in about 20 min.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

and yet another quickie....

Captain America


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Duuuuuuude. Those are amazing.

Wouldn't possibly sketch a design of a character? I want to commission you! [paid of course]

...he doesn't have a ref because I can't draw people but I want to see what somebody does with a description of him.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha thanks!

Im not looking into doing commissions(def. not good enough yet) but ill take a shot at your character if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

OK well firstly he's a Spartan [as in from Halo, not from history] and he has two sets of armor - the standard MJOLNIR in classic green same as Master Chief [the Halo 4 version], and a lighter version in matte black that allows for greater speed and stealth, called ANVIL, which is of my own invention but if you want to play with designing that you're welcome to. It's a lot like MJOLNIR but less bulky, so you can sort of see the soldier's musculature underneath.

Lieutenant Commander Nathaniel-007 [yes I chose that number on purpose haha] is average height for a Spartan, standing at 8' tall, with a strong muscular but athletic build. His muscles are super-dense and while impressive, leaner than the typical heavily-muscled Spartan. Nate is half Native American, a quarter black South African, and a quarter Australian, with russet skin and short dark hair cut in a crew cut as per regulations. He has very unusual pale green eyes thanks to the genetic modifications he received during augmentation - they were originally black. He is handsome, with a strong jaw line and straight nose, and what I like to call "ladykiller" eyes - the sort with eyelashes to make a girl jealous, and which hold promises of naughty, dirty pleasures for hours on end.

Nate has some pretty nasty scars, most bothersome of which being a nasty plasma burn scar on his lower back, though he has many knife scars including one on his left cheek. He has a scar on his right shoulder from being shot during a mission, and slightly reduced range of motion in that shoulder. Plus multiple other scars but it's up to you what else and where.

He has the Spartan insignia [you will have to google image this] tattooed over his heart and his number tattooed on his left shoulderblade, both of which being entirely against regulations, but because of their locations they are rarely seen by anyone but his team - who all, incidentally, have the same tattoos.

He is very clever and has super-sharp senses, even for a Spartan. Nate is the only Spartan capable of echo-locating, and can read another soldier's dog tags from a hundred yards with ease. These senses are both a blessing and a curse, and occasionally he gets overloaded.

Nate is highly professional outwardly, but a cheerful and friendly guy around people he knows well, and often wears an impish expression when he is not controlling his face. He does have a little anger management problem though, and can't always vent it in a constructive manner. He is a natural leader, though nobody can put their finger on exactly why they want to follow him, and very confident. He is a picky eater in that there are few foods he has tried that he actually likes, but eats what he is given regardless of whether he likes it or not because he knows that if he doesn't he might not get to eat anything.

Sorry lol it's kind of long and not all of it is appearance-based! I want to see what you do with it, and would love something that reflects his personality.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And you said you cant' do humans?

Pstch.

I think you lied.

They look great!!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey sorry i havent been on. things have been crazy hectic.

ill definitely try to take a shot at it Blue once things start calming down. well be moving to half days starting the 18th and im house sitting for Army Wife so hopefully i can get some work done over the holiday!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol take your time. I know what hectic's like!


----------

